# Boomvang - Fri/Sat June 14/15



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Charter that is looking for a few more folks to help with costs. I run a 35' Scarab with twin F350s. Check out my website for more info.

Capt Ryan
281-450-4500 call/text


----------

